# Supressors



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone have a good place to purchase supressors from that is cheap? My guy stopped doing individual sales. Thanks guys!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2011)

Jays guns maybe?


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Gunz but there price is almost double. Anyone else?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Ammunition Sales Co. is the only other Class III dealer that I'm aware of locally.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

There is a guy who is frequently at Styx who told me he manufactures silencers. He demonstrated one he had on a .308 and he had several in a case he was testing. He gave me his card, can't find it. I believe his company was Rumble Weaponz and I believe he is in the Pensacola/ Milton area. You may want to call Styx and see if they have a phone number.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Ammunition Sales Co. is the only other Class III dealer that I'm aware of locally.


They are a stocking dealer of $200 Huntertown Arms Guardian .22lr cans. In my opinion it's the best value .22lr can. It competes very well with cans such as the Silencerco Sparrow.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you tried major malfunction online?


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I bought all of my other ones from major malfunctions but bryon isn't selling to individuals anymore. Looking for a deal like he had.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Action said:


> Yeah I bought all of my other ones from major malfunctions but bryon isn't selling to individuals anymore. Looking for a deal like he had.


Bummer, that's who I was gonna use


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Apollo,
I am thinking about silenced America if his prices are what he claims. My class three doesn't charge me for the transfer I just fill out my own form 4. If you get ready my buddies do a group buy sometimes to get stuff cheap if you want to order one. You would just need a class 3 cause I'm a Alabama resident.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Action said:


> Yeah I bought all of my other ones from major malfunctions but bryon isn't selling to individuals anymore. Looking for a deal like he had.


Great, that was were I planned to get a Surefire FA556-212.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Gunz said:


> Jays guns maybe?


They will price match.


----------

